# Lubricating a Scroll Saw.



## caveman (22 Nov 2017)

Good morning members. I've had my Katsu scroll saw for some weeks now and in the manual, under "maintenance" it says to "lubricate the bearings of the slide rollers periodically" but doesn't show where these are or how to go about this procedure. I presume that most of these saws are similar so could someone detail this procedure for me please?


----------



## NazNomad (22 Nov 2017)

Slide rollers?

Dafuq are they on a scroll saw?

The bearings would probably be the two that the arms pivot on, which may still only be a bronze bushing.

They are indicated in this pic, and may be hiding behind a plastic cap.






The only other points to lubricate (that are accessible) would be the linkage where the motor drives the bottom arm up & down.


----------



## caveman (22 Nov 2017)

Hi NazNomad. Yes I've looked under the caps and there's just the end of a shaft/bush showing, nowhere to apply grease. Likewise with the drive system, no grease points. I don't know what the little threaded hole is for next to the bush/cover, there's one each side.
Don't want to start taking apart so I'll try and contact the manufacturer. The place I bought it hasn't been any help at all!


----------



## NazNomad (22 Nov 2017)

Unlikely that the threaded hole is a lube point. It's too far from the bearing and it wouldn't be threaded.

That hole is probably to attach ''something'' A light or similar, maybe?


----------



## caveman (22 Nov 2017)

Iv'e just found a manual for the Record Power SS16V 16" Variable Speed Scrollsaw and it looks identical to the Katsu that I've got, but there is no mention of any maintenance in it!
I can't believe one has to pull the bushes just to lubricate them? I've asked the supplier again but don't hold out much hope - AIM Tools by the way.


----------



## NazNomad (22 Nov 2017)

It's the same as my old SiP saw, they are a generic saw, re-badged by loads of different sellers (Record, SiP, Scheppach, Jet, Ozito, Kobe, Clarke, Dayton, Ryobi... the list is almost endless)

Some have a light, some have blade storage, some have a built in tea & coffee maker _(I may have imagined that one)_, some have a flexible shaft in the side for dremel-type bits.

The blade tensioning varies between cam and screw, but they're all the same saw underneath.

You might get more joy from someone like Record or Jet if you email them, but as far as I know, the only way to properly lube a bronze bushing it take it apart and lube the inside.


----------



## AES (24 Nov 2017)

IMO, NazNomad is quite correct about the only way to properly lubricate bronze bush bearing, BUT, as your saw is quite new, personally I'd save such a full-strip/full overhaul lubrication until the machine is at least several years old - OR until the bearings start to complain!

Don't forget that MOST bronze bush bearing are somewhat porous, and your saw SHOULD have been assembled in the factory with bearings that had been pre-soaked in oil.

BUT, to avoid worry, and to prevent any complaining bearings, if I were you I would remove those caps over the main pivots, lay the machine on one side, then using the nozzle supplied with the aerosol can, introduce a VERY QUICK squirt of either WD 40 or liquid grease onto the visible top of the pivot. Capillary action should draw a little lubricant into the bush itself, which is all you need. Wait 5 mins then inspect with a strong light. If all is dry around the top of the pivot (and not running all over the place!) repeat the above ONE more time only.

Then turn the machine over on it's other side and repeat the above.

Should work OK.

HTH

AES


----------

